# Apple cider vinegar?



## noblesteed (15 January 2011)

Does anyone know if it has any good/bad effects?

I am thinking about adding it to horses' feed in an attempt to get him to eat his Lite chaff. He doesn't need any calories but does need to get his vits/mins for his barefoot feet. After trying every product under the sun he either doesn't like them (hates garlic) or they add weight (fizzes up on molasses).
THe best product I have found is TopCHop Lite. trouble is he isn't keen so could I add a drop of cider vinegar to make it a bit more appetising? I assume it's very low calorie, and tastes appley!!
I am currently mixing topchop with dengie hifi molasses free which he will eat but the dengie stuff is quite oily and I am trying to get weight off him at the mo! He isn;t doing much due to weather, mud, dark nights.
Any opinions on cider vinegar would be v helpful!


----------



## LoriotDaudaie (15 January 2011)

I have fed cider vinegar to all my horses and swear by the stuff. The first time mine have eaten it they are a bit fussy about it but they all quickly adjust and now if I forget to add it they turn their noses up at the feeds.

Cider vinegar is fantastic for treating numerous diseases, health conditions, and annoyances and is great for easing digestion, and flushing toxins from the body.


----------



## Supertrooper (15 January 2011)

We give it our shire x just to aid his joints. He eats it with no problems but then again there is not much he would turn his nose up at!


----------



## PennyJ (15 January 2011)

What I would say is some brands are nicer than others.  The NAF cider vinegar smells very, well, vinegary, compared to other brands.  I feed one I think its made by Equus health, it smells lovely, not vinegary at all...


----------



## 3Beasties (15 January 2011)

Sorry to hi-jack but how much do you all feed?  I have just put my TB on it after hearing good things about it


----------



## PennyJ (15 January 2011)

I think I settled on half a cup.  I now have some pump dispenser thingy on the ACV - I give 2 squirts of that...


----------



## MissTyc (15 January 2011)

My guys absolutely love it and I have to dash to the shops to get more when I run out as they think their food is boring without it now. I feed lower dose than some of the mentioned ones - I give a "glug" per horse (yes, this is a scientific measure!) ... Mostly to aid metabolism and also good against flies in the summer.


----------



## Chestnutmare (15 January 2011)

I used to give this to Merls for his joints for many years and swear by it brill stuff


----------



## em_johners (23 January 2011)

Hiya,

I am doing a survey on equine joint supplementation and the public's experience with using them for my dissertation. I think this is a very important area in need of research. There are hundreds of products currently in the market and I want to highlight the products that do work from the products that don't. Then try to isolate the specific ingredients from your results, to work out why the products that do work do!

If you guys have any experience with joint supplements at all, I would be super greatful, if you could complete my quick survey, you will be helping to remove products that don't work from the market. 

To complete my Survey please go to the following website:
http://FreeOnlineSurveys.com/renders...x7m9nttt860195

Thankyou,

Emily Johnson Bsc(hons) Equine Scienc


----------



## Fee Fo (4 February 2011)

Oh gosh let me count the ways!

Coat improvement
To stop horses chewing wood
Fly repellent
Appetite enhancer
Just some of the reasons I feed it.

Sorry for jumping in on your thread, but can I ask a related question?  I am going to start my horses on it early Spring on a loading dose prior to them being turned out.  [If the flies are anything like they were last Summer I want to be prepared.]  I want to by it in a big 10 Gallon drum or such like.  My local farm chop only goes up to a 5 litre bottle. Has anyone got suggestions on where to try to buy it from?  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Fee Fo (4 February 2011)

PS - Emily Johnson - I tried to do your survey, but the URL just gives an error:
Server Error
404 - File or directory not found.
The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Squeak (4 February 2011)

I have found that it is cheaper to buy the 500ml bottles from the supermarket than to buy the 5L from the tackshop or from other companies such as feedmark.  This seems crazy though, is there somewhere better to get it from?


----------



## cloudandmatrix (4 February 2011)

give it to my arthritic welsh section a - really good stuff, puts a shine on his coat, and helps with stiffness.


----------



## Fee Fo (4 February 2011)

Gosh!  I didn't even think to look at supermarkets!  Just assumed that the human equivalent would be way more expensive.  I might do a quick price comparison when I got to tack shop/normal shop tomoz.


----------



## fruity (4 February 2011)

I have fed it to mine for years,(the Equus health one,more appley than vinegary than the NAF etc versions) mainly for joints,my old chap is a v fussy feeder so i give him extra as it promotes appetite to. It also gives them a wonderful glossy coat,is good for a number of things and is a more 'natural' horsey supplement.


----------



## miss_bird (5 February 2011)

I feed it to aid joints, but there are many benefits to using the stuff


----------



## trottingon (6 February 2011)

If you want it for condition etc, then you have plenty of advice form people who use it, above.  However if you are purely looking for something to encourage a fussy eater, have you tried Peppermint Cordial?  You can get it from Asda, and you only need about a capful per feed, so would cost next to nothing each day.


----------



## Perissa (6 February 2011)

It is my understanding that there is no point in feeding human grade ACV because it has been pasturised.  Pasturisation effectively stops the benefits that unpasturised ACV gives.  You want the cob webby stuff that floats in the AVC and the human ACV doesn't have it.

I feed the AVC from Feedmark and all of mine love it (5 very different types, breeds and temperaments).  I agree with the comment about the NAF one, very strong smelling and you need to feed a lot more than the amount of the Equus and Feedmark ones, from memory I think its up to 150ml whereas the Feedmark one is 50ml.


----------



## SO1 (6 February 2011)

i was thinking of getting this one for my pony but having read some of the posts I am not sure now as he is a very good doer and I don't want to give him anything that is very conditioning. When people talk about condition do you mean as a weight gaining product?

http://www.brinicombe.co.uk/equine/products/supplements/think/think_healthy.php


----------

